

Malware analysis - alphabethos
https://dylansserver.com/note/malware_analysis

======
alphabethos
Hi everyone, I wrote this article. It's the first time I've done anything like
it. I wish I knew more techniques of static analysis in particular, although I
have a long way to improve all around. I'd love to hear comments and/or
questions about anything written. I didn't want to put the specimen itself on
my site for obvious reasons, but anyone here that is interested is welcome to
ask and I'll be happy to share. Thanks for taking the time to read!

